# Article 210.21 Question



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> So, based on 210.21 B1 a single receptacle on a single branch circuit the receptacle should have the rating not less than the branch circuit.
> 210.21 B3 branch circuits supplying two or more outlets follow table 210.21 B3.
> So, in a dwelling's laundry circuit required by code must be 20 amps. The receptacle rating should be 20 amps correct?
> Branch circuits supplying two or more receptacles liken to a den and living room
> ...


If it is a single receptacle (meaning not a duplex) it generally has to be rated the same as the branch circuit.

Pete


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2013)

So, what your saying on the laundry circuit is if I were to terminate a duplex receptacle the rating of the receptacle could be 15 or 20 as opposed to a single one which would then have to be rated 20. Correct ?
Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> So, what your saying on the laundry circuit is if I were to terminate a duplex receptacle the rating of the receptacle could be 15 or 20 as opposed to a single one which would then have to be rated 20. Correct ?
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is correct.

Pete


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you. 
Jim


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssgnort (Apr 6, 2015)

Reference 210.11(c)2.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Look at definition of a single receptacle



> Receptacle. A receptacle is a contact device installed at the
> outlet for the connection of an attachment plug. A single
> receptacle is a single contact device with no other contact
> device on the same yoke. A multiple receptacle is two or
> more contact devices on the same yoke.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank y'all. I'm going to install a single receptacle rated at 20 amps and not worry about it. 
So does table 210.21 B3 make much sense? So you can put a 15 or20 amp receptacle on a 20 amp BC but on a 15 on a 15 amp BC. technically you could overload a 15 amp receptacle on a 20 amp circuit. Why not require receptacle ratings to match the branch circuit rating. 
The table mentioned above addresses duplex ?
Jim


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Magoo5150 (Mar 1, 2007)

15a and 20a receptacles are identical except for the faceplate.


----------

